# Fixed my intermittent "No Start" condition !



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally! 

This was the problem all along... The starter/clutch safety relay. The blue relay closest to the battery that has two connectors in it. Not sure what it's called exactly but I bypassed it and all is starting fine now. The part number on it is only half legible, but I'll find it logged somewhere and properly identify the relay.

I'm sure I'm not the only owner to have been fooled by this thing. Took me a while but I eventually had to find it when the truck failed to start today.

This thread got me working on the problem harder. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/154579-hb-starting-wtf-problem.html


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lets face it your good..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> lets face it your good..


Yeah, LOL, it's only taken me like a year and a few hundred in parts, but now I know what's new in the system and not.

The PO was really frustrated with me over not finding and fixing the problem last year. That's why she sold me the truck. That worked out good for everybody! I saved her money, got a good HB, and she got a new Frontier.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Inhibitor/starter relay 

Nissan part # 25230-89981


----------



## 108's D21 (Feb 15, 2016)

I had the same problem in my 1994 Nissan D21 XE... and it took me years and several starter swaps to figure it out as well. lol Stupid thing.


----------

